# Sausage & Onion filled ABTs



## darrin (Feb 9, 2009)

Thought I would share one of our favorite ways to make ABTs.

You need prosciutto, jalapeno peppers, chopped onion, and some breakfast sausage.



Mix your onion with your sausage and fill your peppers.



Wrap in prosciutto.



Toss into the smoker.



I really like the prosciutto wrapping. not as greasy as bacon and gets a little crispy. 



Yummy!


----------



## memphisbud (Feb 9, 2009)

MAN!  Those look great!  Thanks for sharing, I'll have to do those this weekend!!!


----------



## keith54 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those look mighty tastie Darrin. kudos.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 13, 2009)

Darrin, those look mighty fine...Good job.


----------



## bassman (Feb 13, 2009)

Those look great, Darrin but my wife would shoot me if she caught me using her prosciutto for ABTs!


----------



## guvna (Feb 13, 2009)

great pics!


----------



## workoutchamp (Feb 13, 2009)

Bass,

That's simple, just don't get caught!


----------



## grindstaff3 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya Bass, just pretend like you are just as curious as to what happend to it as her.

Those look great Darrin.  I've never had one without cheese.  Nor have I cut them in half like that.  It looks a lot easier.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Darrin, congrats on the ABT's, they look great.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are great looking abts!!!


----------



## alx (Feb 13, 2009)

Prucciutto-great idea.I have never done halves either.Thanks.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 13, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## burksmoke (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks great!  I cut in half 50% of the time, depends on how I'm stuffing them and what I'm cooking them on.  I have two of the little stands that you can set the peppers in (they each will hold 2 doz. peppers) when I use it I just cut off the top of the pepper and stuff.  Sorry no pic.s this time will post later.

Anyway nice job, love the prucciutto.

Burk


----------



## yodelhawk (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice!!! I have not been on here long, but it looks like I'm learning. ABT's are definatly going on the menu for the next gathering. Thanks


----------



## pignit (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are Shweeeeet! These things have turned into one of my favorites. Here is another way to do them. I like to slice the top off just enough to get a pit spoon inside and scrape them. The top row are the ones that I've done with the pit spoon. You can cram them full of cream cheese and sharp cheddar or sausage and once you wrap them... you don't loose any fillling. My preferred method.


----------

